# 1960 Radiant Red Schwinn Continental



## Schwinn499

Just rolled this into the shop. A little crusty but good bones.


----------



## Metacortex

What frame date and freewheel? Can't wait to see it cleaned up!


----------



## Schwinn499

Metacortex said:


> What frame date and freewheel? Can't wait to see it cleaned up!



Picking at it as we speak. I can tell you it's a tall frame, fillet brazed head tube.


----------



## Schwinn499

I am in utter shock this just came off right now. 




15-25 J Moyne


----------



## GTs58

Geeze! Look at the rake on the fork. :eek:  Nice score, and I don't recollect seeing a R. Red 60 before.


----------



## Schwinn499

Dropout is stamped E0, so May 1960.


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> Geeze! Look at the rake on the fork. :eek:  Nice score, and I don't recollect seeing a R. Red 60 before.


----------



## island schwinn

My birthday bike,off a couple months,but close enough.


----------



## schwinnman67

Nice find!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I have quit trying to use a freewheel tool on the two prongs.  I think Meta was the one who posted about using a #8 extractor as per the Schwinn manual.  I had a machinist friend cut a little off the end also per the manual.  No more drama.  Excited to see it done also.


----------



## bikerbluz

Nice bike! I have two 1960s in radiant coppertone, both in various stages of completion. Those two are 23 inch frames. Also have an early 61 conti with the early decals in a 21 inch frame, I need the correct fork to finish it. That bike is radiant green. Love your bikes. seen a real nice red one sell on ebay last year, think it brought around a grand. Only other red one I have seen.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I think most of know this but in case here are a couple pics of the number 8.  Does kind of take away the fun of thinking you got it loose when really it was just the freewheel tool camming out and peeling back the metal!!


----------



## Schwinn499

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I think most of know this but in case here are a couple pics of the number 8.  Does kind of take away the fun of thinking you got it loose when really it was just the freewheel tool camming out and peeling back the metal!!
> 
> View attachment 424796
> 
> View attachment 424797



LOL I know that feeling. Thanks for the pics, maybe I'll make a trip to the hardware store today.


----------



## GTs58

Hey Bob,
Is my thread on removing an old Atom freewheel with an easy out extractor still on the Scwhinnbikeforum?


----------



## Schwinn499

bikerbluz said:


> Nice bike! I have two 1960s in radiant coppertone, both in various stages of completion. Those two are 23 inch frames. Also have an early 61 conti with the early decals in a 21 inch frame, I need the correct fork to finish it. That bike is radiant green. Love your bikes. seen a real nice red one sell on ebay last year, think it brought around a grand. Only other red one I have seen.




Thanks, I have several early contis and varsitys in various states of completion as well. These early 60s schwinn lightweights are my favorite. Good luck on your fork hunt.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

GTs58 said:


> Hey Bob,
> Is my thread on removing an old Atom freewheel with an easy out extractor still on the Scwhinnbikeforum?




Hey Gary

Just looked, if it is I can not find it.


----------



## Metacortex

GTs58 said:


> Hey Bob,
> Is my thread on removing an old Atom freewheel with an easy out extractor still on the Scwhinnbikeforum?




I last posted about it on Bikeforums here: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...nder-i-lost-freewheel-today.html#post18536682


----------



## GTs58

My thread on the SBF where I used an easy out to remove an Atom off a 1963 Varsity wheel was back in 2010. Guess I deleted that thread when I was packing up my things and getting ready for the big banning party. 
From then on that's all I've used for removing the old Atoms.


----------



## Schwinn499

Found out my local ace hardware closed down when I went there to look for an easy out today. Of course home depot didn't have it. There is another ace a town over in the other direction, I'll have to try there when I get the chance.


----------



## Metacortex

If you read my above linked Bikeforums post you'll see where you can get one for $16 (including free shipping) here: http://www.tools-plus.com/irwin-52408.html


----------



## GTs58

I picked up a set very similar to this one. Appears the threading is more like a screw thread compared to the Irwin which looks like a turbine. [http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-piece-Eas...076856?hash=item1c7d6860f8:g:TXAAAOSw3v5YqkCx
Just make sure you cut off the end, otherwise it will hit the dust cover. I used a hand grinder with a cut off wheel and cut maybe a half inch off the one I used.


----------

